# Fits Supertalent ultradrive GX 64gb SSD



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)

this is actually a really good ssd.

its basically a better built ocz vertex.

i flashed the new firmware onto the drive and then cloned my OS over to it from my mechanical HDD and ran these tests for you...







Specs from ST state...

Sequential Access - Read  	Up to 230MB/sec
Sequential Access - Write 	Up to 180MB/sec

its damn close.

i got this drive last week for $139.99 as a newegg shell shocker. im glad i got it. ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609393


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 19, 2009)

pretty good fits


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome! I'll be picking up this drive for an O/S drive when I find it on sale then. The 32gb Patriot is great but it's too annoying having to keep things under 32gb on it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> Awesome! I'll be picking up this drive for an O/S drive when I find it on sale then. The 32gb Patriot is great but it's too annoying having to keep things under 32gb on it.



+1

and i got the 64gb so i didnt have to EFF with raid all the time. its nice but not always easy for OCing. BSOD's sometimes corrupt files and there goes your OS. much less of that with a single drive.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> +1
> 
> and i got the 64gb so i didnt have to EFF with raid all the time. its nice but not always easy for OCing. BSOD's sometimes corrupt files and there goes your OS. much less of that with a single drive.


What did you use to clone your hard drive?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, I wish you could've done a write test before you threw the OS on it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> What did you use to clone your hard drive?



norton ghost on the Hirens boot CD



Wile E said:


> Man, I wish you could've done a write test before you threw the OS on it.



it hit 230 read before i cloned it.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> norton ghost on the Hirens boot CD
> 
> 
> 
> it hit 230 read before i cloned it.



I get that, but I want to know how well it writes. With SSD, the write speeds aren't nearly the same as read speeds.


----------



## renozi (Aug 20, 2009)

try intel gen 2 34nm ssd's next fit!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know how you guys use such small drives.  I've just reformatted with Windows 7, and after installing all my software, not even a single game, I'm using 65GB...


----------



## renozi (Aug 20, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't know how you guys use such small drives.  I've just reformatted with Windows 7, and after installing all my software, not even a single game, I'm using 65GB...



what programs are you using? I'm only using 12.5GB of my 60GB. I disabled hibernation, pagefile, and system restore. I back up every other day so no need.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 20, 2009)

... So SSD's are the official successor to the standard Hard drives?
I think I will wait until they are in the 150gb range, and are affordable.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice Fit.

I was just playing with a Corsair X64 last night (installed in boss's laptop). SOOO fast and responsive. Can't wait to dive in myself.


----------



## ComputerManiac (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here with my OCZ Vertex 60G on my Dell laptop...

I also got 2 Vertex 60G SSD in my desktop with RAID 0 64K stripe....

I love SSD...best upgrade ever...


ComputerManaic


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2009)

renozi said:


> what programs are you using? I'm only using 12.5GB of my 60GB. I disabled hibernation, pagefile, and system restore. I back up every other day so no need.



Why lose functionality?  I like hibernation, you need a page file(speeding up the page file is one of the benefits of an SSD), and I do disable system restore(that shit never works).

I install a lot of programs...


----------



## Disparia (Aug 21, 2009)

I hear ya... when I was determining how to split my RAID-0/RAID-5, I found that 300GB+ was just enough room to not feel confined


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 21, 2009)

no need for tons of software on a benching machine.


----------

